# Bond University... opinions?



## jellyback

Hi has anyone heard of Bond University? They seem to be perceived as a school of dubious reputation for rich kids but have very impressive facilities and staff.

Is it worth paying the kind of money while potentially being seen as a "second-class" graduate?


----------



## Wanderer

Bond Uni was established over a decade ago, maybe nearly two by Alan Bond whose main claim to fame was the orchestrating of Australia to take the America Cup of sailing from the US after they had held it for 132 years.

I'm not too sure how he would rank as business people go for he eventually went to jail after some shonky practices were revealed and that after his empire kind of crumbled somewhat, not a bad effort though for an immigrant painter who just does not kmow of the words No!, or can't do! and he is after his jail time still looking into various business interests [or was].

But as for the Uni, Rankings of Australian Universities doesn't give it a mention but I suppose if their fees are higher and they are still getting students and operating, something must be happening!.

There's a lot of foreign students studying in Australia and perhaps they have rich parents. Might be worth checking that out and any particular reason for thinking of BU.


----------



## mike

Bond university really has a problem as it is associated with Alan Bond the famous entrepreneur who did a lot of shady business which he served jail time for. You can read more up on him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Bond_(businessman)

Bond University was Australia's first (and only?) private university. It is expensive and I don't think that Australian students are eligible for the HECS system at the university, which is probably off putting for many Aussie students. Bond University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Having the tri-semester program at least allows you to finish your degree quicker, if time is an issue.


----------

